# Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?



## jian (29. März 2009)

moin zusammen,
habe Euch gestern entdeckt nachdem ich nach einer Möglichkeit für mein Wasserfall-Problem suche.
Habe mir eine Natursteinwand hochgezogen und wollte einen Wasserfall ins Becken darunter stürzen lassen. (siehe Bild, im oberen Teil ist das ca. 35cm breite Sammel-Becken). 


 

3 Probleme: 
-Das Wasser bleibt nicht konstant breit, sondern nach ca. einem Meter zieht es sich wie eine Trichterform zusammen. (Bei ca. 5000 l/h).
-Es ist laut.
-Es spritz

Im Grunde genommen wurde gepfuscht beim Wasserfall und ich wurde auch nicht richtig informiert (und das war ein teurer Spass, denn eigentlich dachte ich, es wären kompetentere Dienstleister). 
Nun denn überlege ich nach Alternativen, was ich machen kann. Es ist eine Sandsteinmauer, wenn also Wasser darüber fließt, habe ich nach einem Jahr die Mauer im Becken. Es gibt ein Lehrrohr vom Becken zum Sturzbecken hoch. Wasserbecken ist ca. 90cmx220cm.

Hat jemand von Euch ne Idee, wie ich das ganze Retten könnte? bin für alles offen (ausser abreissen ^_^)

Grüße
jian


----------



## axel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Hallo Jian

Willkommen bei uns Teichfreunden:Willkommen2

Ich würd die Mauer auf jeden Fall stehen lassen . Sieht doch toll aus .
Laut wirds bei der Fallhöhe immer sein , wenn der Wasserfall in Betrieb ist .
Da hätten die Dich aber drauf hinweisen können .
Spritzen läßt sich auch nicht vermeiden .
Das sich der Wasserstrahl zusammenzieht find ich komisch , liegt bestimmt an der großen Fallhöhe .
Mach mal ein paar mehr Fotos vom Wasserfall und dem Sammelbecken oben .
Vielleicht fällt uns noch was ein , was man mit Wasser dort noch machen könnte .

Lg
axel


----------



## axel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Hier mal mein Wasserfall in Bau 

Man kann hier auch schon erkennen das sich der Wasserstrahl etwas zusammenzieht . Fallhöhe 0,5  Meter , Wassermenge 15000 Liter/ Stunde 

 

 

Lg
axel


----------



## andreas w. (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

hi jan, kann dein bild leider nicht öffnen, aber wenn du deinen überlaufpunkt - also quasi den punkt wo der wasserfall anfängt, etwas nach vorne, in richtung deines beckens verlängerst?

es gibt für beton reduktionsfarben, mit denen lässt sichbeton einfärben. auch sandsteinfarben sind machbar.

wenn du anstatt der steine an der überlaufkante eine "betonkante" erstellst, oder halt eben mit anderen, flachen und härteren steinen (rötlicher granit?) die kante verstetzt.

wie gesagt, ich kann´s nicht sehen, daher nur vage tips.

vielleicht hilfts, ich bleib mal am ball. bis dahin.


----------



## andreas w. (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

ach so, noch was: laut ist immer relativ, einen wasserfall wirst du immer hören, und spritzen wird das ganze auch immer.

die menge des spritzwassers ist, unter anderem von der höhe des wasserfalls abhängig.

hohe pflanzen in spritzrichtung halten ein teil des wassers im becken.


----------



## jian (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

hi, danke für die schnellen Antworten...
das mit den Pflanzen ist gar nicht schlecht... wobei ich mir überlege ob das nicht etwas eng wird... bin gespannt auf weitere Tips... ein Bild mit fallendem Wasser folgt.
ach und hier das Bild


----------



## holly1357 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Hi,

ich denke, es liegt an deiner pumpenleistung. 5000l/h kommt mir en wenig mager vor. wenn man die schlauchverluste mal mitrechnet. mein wasserfall betreibe ich mit einer aquamax 15000 könnte noch mehr sein. durch die schlauchverluste, (10m aber bei 2"") kommen vielleicht noch 10000l an. 
ich konnte deine bilder nicht öffnen, deswegen weiss ich nicht wie tief es fällt, aber wegen geräusch, mach ein siebgitter rein, das hilft. aber ich finde das geräusch eigentlich ganz schön. bei mir rennt der wasserfall tag und nacht. und durch die steine hört man auf der rückseite nichts mehr. also auch kein problem mit den nachbarn.

gruß holly


----------



## Digicat (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Servus

Habe mal das Bild im Startpost neu hochgeladen


----------



## jian (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Digicat, danke für das Hochladen.


holly1357
was ein Wahnsinns Fall... wolltest Du Niagara Konkurrenz machen? ^_^ beeindruckend!
Zu der Pumpenleistung, die 5500 reichen gut aus (wenn ich einen entsprechenden Schlauch nehme) im Lehrrohr liegt noch ein Gartenschlauch, da kommt wirklich nur sehr wenig oben an und es plätschert so vor sich hin. Da ich nicht wusste obs an der Pumpe lag (eigentlich Wasserfall pro cm 100l/h) dachte ich bei ca. 30 cm müsste das reichen. Nun habe ich mal einen der Pumpe entsprechenden Schlauch drangehängt, nun ist das Sturz-Becken zu klein und das Wasser hauts überall raus (natürlich auch vorne, aber es verjüngt sich wie gesagt). Fall Höhe ist ca. 1,70m.

Ich überlege mir ob ich nicht einfach den Wasserfall weglasse, aber so stilles Wasser ist auch komisch.


----------



## Digicat (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Servus Jian

Bitte, gern geschehen.

Kannst vielleicht noch Bilder vom Wasserfall hochladen, sowohl mit der geringen, als auch mit, dem im Vorpost beschrieben 

Auch Bilder vom Becken "Oben" wären hilfreich.

Auch die Pumpe (Type, Literleistung) wären interessant.
Ebenfalls der Schlauchdurchmesser.

Die Höhe Becken unten und Becken oben hast du ja mit 1,7 m schon gesagt


----------



## Annett (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Hallo Jian.

Die Fallhöhe ist bei Dir 1,7m?
Und es wurde nicht auf entstehenden Lärm, Wasserspritzen etc. hingewiesen? 
Wer hat denn die Planung dafür gemacht?

Was ich mir als Alternative vorstellen könnte:
- kleines Wasserspiel direkt im Becken (gibt es als Glocke oder Schaumsprudler, was nicht mal schlecht aussehen muss)

- eine Art Bambus-Fallrohr, in welchem das Wasser nach unten fließen kann - ob offen oder geschlossenen musst Du dann sehen/entscheiden
Ersteres wäre sicherlich recht einfach machbar.

Übrigens ist auch stilles Wasser ziemlich schön.  Im Kleinen, wie im großen. 
Teich in der Schüssel Miniteich-Bilder
Wasserfall von unten - ok, dass ist dann etwas bewegtes Wasser


----------



## Gredi (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Also wenn du dort, wo das Wasser ins Becken fällt, ein enges Edelstahlnetz spannst gibt es keine Probs.

Ich hab das im Kaufhaus gesehen und dann bei meinem Bruder angewendet, funzt Super


----------



## gemag (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Kein Spritzen und kein Krach!?
Lass das Wasser doch an "Plexiglas" runter laufen!


Gruß Gerd


----------



## holly1357 (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

hi,

mit dem plexi hat man glaube ich hat man nicht so ne große freude. wegen kalk, algen etc. wäre mit dest. wasser kein problem. dann könnte man auch nylonfäden nehmen, das wär dann wie ein vorhang.

aber das ist eher was für messe und ausstellungen.

aber in der natur funzt das nicht.

gruß holly


----------



## jian (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und sorry, das ich erst jetzt dazu komme, brauchbare Bilder hochzuladen.

bild 1

Inzwischen habe ich den 1/2" Schlauch gegen einen 3/4" Schlauch wechseln können und nun kommt schon mal mehr Wasser, es zieht sich aber nach wie vor in der Mitte zusammen. Auch der Wasseraufschlag erinnert an ein Armageddon und wer daneben steht spart sich schon mal die Dusche. Da werde ich mir noch ein Gitter basteln (gibts irgendwo Tipps wie? wie hoch über dem Wasser, wie fein gewebt etc.?).
Inzwischen ist das auch nur noch eine Grüne Suppe, Fische habe ich nicht geplant, die würden mir bestimmt auch was erzählen... Filter kann ich nirgends anbringen, da von Wand eingekesselt und ich das nicht die ganze Zeit laufen lassen wollte (habe zumindest blauen Filterschaum um die Pumpe und im Wasserfallsammelbecken reingemacht, wird aber wohl auch nicht viel bringen).
Eigentlich habe ich dem GA gesagt, dass ich das ganze in dieser Richtung gerne hätte... na wer weiß, wenn ich ein paar Lianen runterwachsen lasse könnte da was draus werden. Nur das Wasser zieht sich halt so komisch und ist so glatt.
Optimal ist anders und ich bin für jeden Hinweis zur Verbesserung dankbar.

Als etwas ruhigere alternative habe ich noch ein Bluberstein eingesetzt
Bild 2


----------



## Gredi (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

...bei meinem Bruder fällt das Wasser ca. 1 m, das V2A Netz ist aus dem Baumarkt, das war irgendein Abdeckgitter.

Mach doch mal den Test mit dem Nylonstrumpf ...stramm spannen und rein ins Getöse


----------



## froggy70 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Hallo, ich plage mich ebenso mit einem Niagara von Ubbink herum, aber dem 90er der in der Mitte zu wenig fördert. Was ich bereits herausgefunden habe ist das du wesentlich mehr Leistung brauchst. Mein 90er läuft mit einem 1,5" Schlauch bis an die Reduktion der 1" IG nach allen Seiten über. Mit 15.000 l/h kommt der dann nicht mehr klar, sondern braucht eine Drosselung auf 4000 l/h. Wenn ich aber so einen mini Schlauch nehme wie du, dann sieht das trotz der Riesenpumpe aus wie bei dir. Alles zieht sich zusammen und prasselt nur noch. ALSO, Leistung löst dein Problem und lässt den Fall in Kaskadenbreite bis unten laufen!


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Hallo Jian,

für mich sieht das auf Deinem Bild aus als würde der Flache Stein über
dem Edelstahlauslass das Wasser berühren, dadurch zieht sichs zusammen,
kannst Du den Stein entfernen?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Dr.Spaik (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

moin....die idee mit dem wasserfall ist toll.ich habe auf einer messe mal gesehen wie die das für innenräume machen.da war ne plexieglasscheibe und da lief das wasser runter.oben war ein KG rohr längs aufgeschnitten und unten ebenfalls ein KG rohr.es war leise weil das wasser nicht direkt reinviel sonder es lief an der scheibe runter.vielleicht ist es des pudels kern.
wünsche dir viel erfolg.dr.spaik
ups sehe gerade due idee war schon.sorry


----------



## froggy70 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Hallo zusammen, also dieser Wasserfall ist konstruktionsbedingt in der Mitte schwächer und zieht sich IMMER zusammen wenn nicht genug Leistung anliegt. In diesem Fall ist es klar sichtbar.

Empfehlung: Bei Ebay gibt es 2-3 Lieferanten für sogenannte Enegiesparpumpen. Suche nach den Modellen 5,5m Wassersäule und 12000 l/h für ca. 120,- Euro und 175 Watt. Die sind auch bei dem dünnen Schlauch ausreichend. Um den Zusammenziepunkt kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche einzustellen empfehle ich noch den Ikea Steckdosendimmer 300W, mit dem du den Strahl dann über die variable Pumpenleistung optimal auf deine Fallhöhe maximal beruhigt einstellen kannst. VIEL ERFOLG und Spass!


----------



## martin karstens (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Wie Andy sagte würde ich auch erstmal den Stein auf dem Wasserfallauslauf kontrollieren. Die Idee von "froggy70" mit höherer Leistung UND die Leistung zu dimmen ist klasse.


----------



## gemag (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*



martin karstens schrieb:


> Wie Andy sagte würde ich auch erstmal den Stein auf dem Wasserfallauslauf kontrollieren. Die Idee von "froggy70" mit höherer Leistung UND die Leistung zu dimmen ist klasse.



Aber nur wenn es auch wirklich funktioniert,wenn nicht sind die Ausgaben umsonst!
Also sollte es vorher mit einem geliehenen Gerät getestet werden!


----------



## froggy70 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Ich habs getestet mit dieser Pumpe und dem Ikea Dimmer. Beim 30er von Ubbink bekommst du keine Probleme mit genug Leistung. Jedoch ist zu viel Wasser auch wieder beunruhigend für den glatten Wasserfluss (und das leise eintauchen). Darum mit dem Dimmer auf den persönlichen Geschmack einstellen, von tösend bis lautlos. Aber die Mindestleistung muss man schon haben, die man erreicht wenn der Schnittpunkt des sich zusammenziehenden Wassers an der Wasseroberfläche liegt. Je nach Geschmack legt man dann noch Leistung (Watt an der Pumpe) zu und macht den Vorhang damit breiter (und lauter). Auf dem Bild sieht man das es etwa nur die Hälfte der Mindestleistung ist. Du kannst es mit einem 1,5-2 Zoll Schlauch regeln, oder eben eine Pumpe mit Bums nehmen.

Ziel bei diesem Wasserfallmodell ist üblicherweise ein sauberer geschlossener Wasserfilm, der wie eine Stoffbahn fast lautlos ins Wasser gleitet.

Deine dem AN gemachte Angabe zum Wunschwasserfall ist jedoch eine ganz andere. Hier kannst du eigentlich nur ein 1" Rohr Waagerecht hängen, verschieden große Bohrungen für den unregelmäßigen Wasseraustritt vornehmen und das ganze z.B. mit __ Wein (o.ä. schnellwachsendes Klettergewächs) verkleiden. Wäre aber ein ganz anderer Ansatz. Ich selber finde das mit dem glatten Wasserfilm schöner, ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## froggy70 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

*Ach ja hätte ich beinahe vergessen. Hier ein Foto bei exakt 1,70m und 7800 l/h, aber über einen 2" Schlauch bis direkt auf den 1" Anschluss geführt (bei 60er Wasserfall-Breite).*


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Hallo Jian,

hast du das mit dem Stein probiert?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## froggy70 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

*Das der Stein das Wasser nicht berührt kann man sehen. Jedes Hindernis würde das Wasser sofort deutlich umlenken. Da der Wasserfall beginnend einen geschlossenen Wasserfilm aufweist, kann man das sicher ausschliessen. 

Für die Theoretiker hier noch ein Bild von einem dieser Modelle, diesmal die 90er Breite. Ich habe mal deinen Schlauch (20mm) angeschlossen. Da reicht eine 15.000 l/h Pumpe so gerade für 100 cm Fallhöhe.

Gib Leistung und alles wird gut !!!*


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Bei Brille Fielmann 

Vielleicht schreibst du deshalb so groß 

Der Stein lenkt ganz klar das Wasser um,
sieht man doch auf dem Bild 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## froggy70 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Hallo CoolNiro, ich weiss zwar nicht woher du dein Expertenwissen über die Niagara Edelstahlmodelle der Firma Ubbink hast, aber wenn du das so genau weisst könnten die dich in der Deutschlandzentrale sicher gut als Produktmanager gebrauchen. 

Ich verliere jedenfalls langsam die Lust hier zu unterstützen und gegen rein theoretische Annahmen von personen die dieses Modell nicht betreiben argumentieren zu müssen.

Also bitte, klopp den Stein raus und rede dann mit CoolNiro, ich bin aus dem Thema raus!


Letzter Hinweis:
Herstellerangabe Niagara

Mit dem Niagara Wasserfall erzeugen Sie ein beeindruckendes Wasserbild in Ihrem Garten. 

Das Wasser tritt gleichmäßig über die gesamte Breite des Wasserfalls aus. 
Somit entsteht ein imposanter Wasserteppich.
Der Wasserfall wird über eine Pumpe ( nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten ) die im Teich oder in einem Wasserbecken aufgestellt wird betrieben. 

Das Wasser wird dabei über einen Schlauch ( 1 Zoll ) dem Wasserfall zugeführt. 

Der Eingang am Wasserfall befindet sich wahlweise unten oder hinten und erfolgt über die im Lieferumfang enthaltene Schlauchtülle 1 Zoll. 


Empfohlene Pumpenleistung bei entsprechendem Höhenunterschied Niagara 30 / Niagara LED 30. Je nach Höhenunterschied benötigen Sie eine Pumpe mit der folgenden Leistung:

1,50 m :   7000 -   9000 Liter/Stunde 
2,00 m :   9000 - 11000 Liter/Stunde 
2,50 m : 13000 - 15000 Liter/Stunde

Empfohlene Pumpenleistungen bei entsprechendem Höhenunterschied Niagara 60 / Niagara LED 60. Je nach Höhenunterschied benötigen Sie eine Pumpe mit der folgenden Leistung:

Höhe bis 1,00m / Pumpe mit 7000 - 9000 l/h 
Höhe 1,50m / Pumpe mit 10000 – 12000 l/h
Höhe 2,00m / Pumpe mit 12000 – 15000 l/h
Höhe 2,50m / Pumpe mit 15000 – 18000 l/h 

*
Bei Verwendung der empfohlenen Pumpenleistungen wird ein entsprechend kräftiger Wasserfluss auf ganzer Kaskadenbreite erreicht. Wird eine Pumpe mit schwächerer Leistung verwendet, kann sich das Wasserbild durch den entsprechend schwächeren Wasserfluss nach unten hin in der Breite verjüngen. *


[/SIZE]


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall kann ich wohl vergessen!?*

Du brauchst glaub ich dringend Urlaub :smoki


----------

